# NRS U-shaped motor mount $100 plus shipping



## Kodijeff (Apr 1, 2021)

U-shaped motor mount for NRS fishing frame for sale for $100 plus shipping


----------



## t_woodling (Aug 28, 2018)

where are you located?
Pictures?


----------



## Kodijeff (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m in Georgia


----------



## blownminidaho (Aug 4, 2021)

still for sale?


----------

